# [Réseau] Couche réseau très lente

## sylvain.bonnemaison

La couche réseau est devenu très lente sur un serveur Gentoo 2008.0. Celui-ci a été reconfiguré avec une nouvelle adresse IP statique. Les fichiers resolv.conf et hosts sont correct. Je peux faire un ping sur les postes du réseau local avec succès, sur le WAN c'est très lent. La commande route met beaucoup de temp à afficher les informations. Le serveur héberge OpenVPN, Samba, et VMWare Server (arrêté actuellement).

Une idée sur la cause de ce type de problème ?Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Wed Jun 03, 2009 1:10 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Tu peux mettre ton titre de topic en conformité?

Sinon donnes nous plus d'infos. ip, tables de routage etc... t'as des pertes dans les pings, les interfaces? est ce que les liens sont bons ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Aucune perte sur les pings, mais c tres lent pour un ping sur www.gentoo.org.

```
PING www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=224 ms

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=225 ms

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=216 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10977ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 216.962/222.257/225.637/3.791 ms
```

... ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:c9:44:f1:ab

          inet addr:192.168.66.80  Bcast:192.168.66.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:c9ff:fe44:f1ab/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:13618 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17690 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3274189 (3.1 MiB)  TX bytes:14734932 (14.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7051 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7051 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1026083 (1002.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1026083 (1002.0 KiB)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.20.66.1  P-t-P:10.20.66.2  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2867 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2730 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:206396 (201.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1073580 (1.0 MiB)
```

... route

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.20.66.2      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

10.20.66.0      10.20.66.2      255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.66.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.66.254  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Qu'entens-tu par lien ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *sylvain.bonnemaison wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'entens-tu par lien ?

 

les liens phyisique (cables, cartes... regardes dmesg). Mais dans ce cas tu aurais des erreurs dans ifconfig alors que là c'est à 0.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Cela fait comme si il y avait une boucle locale sur le réseau. Dans mon cas j'ai un tout petit réseau. Comment puis-je détecter ce type de problème sur mon réseau ?

----------

## Oupsman

un traceroute vers www.gentoo.fr donne quoi ?

----------

## nico_calais

 *sylvain.bonnemaison wrote:*   

> Cela fait comme si il y avait une boucle locale sur le réseau. Dans mon cas j'ai un tout petit réseau. Comment puis-je détecter ce type de problème sur mon réseau ?

 

Un bon moyen de détecter si t'as une boucle réseau, c'est de lancer un wireshark sur n'importe quelle machine de ton réseau local. Si tu as un nombre très important de requêtes arp, c'est que t'as une boucle.

Du peu que j'ai vu, en cas de boucle, ton réseau est quasi mort, quelque soit la taille de ce dernier.

----------

